# 240sx se 1/4 mile



## 240sxse (Apr 14, 2004)

what would the 1/4 mile time for a stock 240sx se would be


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

slow.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Really slow. If you changed your rear end gears things would start to get better. The stock rear end gearing is capable of near 200mph


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My friend had a 97, I believe that was stock and he couldn't get out of the 16's, even when it was 45* outside.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

15.8 i think but its been a while. that was the stock listing i read about 4 years ago when i was first getting mine so i could be wrong but i have a good feeling about this :cheers:


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

Grip2drift.

Please do not revive old threads.

Thanks.


----------



## SXMANIAC (Apr 14, 2004)

*1/4 mile sideways*

Weren't 240s designed for Drifting?  



240sxse said:


> what would the 1/4 mile time for a stock 240sx se would be


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's only a few weeks old, there's nothing wrong with reviving old threads when there's useful info to add.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

SXMANIAC said:


> Weren't 240s designed for Drifting?


i hope you are kidding..


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

HHAHAHAHAHAHA, o man, i hope he is too, i hope he is too..


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

Hhahahahahaha


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i hope you are kidding..


Nope hes not, and my sentra is meant for drag racing :thumbdwn:


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

locked...goen way off topic and a flame fest


----------

